# Second Undergraduate Degree Contingency Plan



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Check this out. I want to be an architect. I majored in some liberal arts stuff in my undergrad I'm finishing now. My gpa is low. Boo hoo right? I was thinking why not get a second undergrad degree and begin pursuing now. In facts, it's an applied science associate's degree in Architectural Engineering. Also, why not apply to graduate school and if they say No which is likely due to my lacking gpa and no art portfolio, I still begin to train towards the field Im pursuing. Has anyone else done this? I can't lose. The graduate school admissions committee for architecture school may say No but I'll still break into the field even if what I end up doing is more construction management or home builder. I was thinking this is probably a good plan for anyone in the same situation with a low GPA who still wants to do X. I just had this epiphany moment where it made sense. It's not so absurd to think that a second undergrad will be useful. Sure I'll be the old guy in the classes but if I'm fascinated by it, who really cares? It's also great that after 24 years of age, there are grants which help out until one graduates, atleast in the USA. 

Is there anyone here who made it through this boring paragraph and more so anyone with 2 undergraduate degrees?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Deagalman said:


> Check this out. I want to be an architect. I majored in some liberal arts stuff in my undergrad I'm finishing now. My gpa is low. Boo hoo right? I was thinking why not get a second undergrad degree and begin pursuing now. In facts, it's an applied science associate's degree in Architectural Engineering. Also, why not apply to graduate school and if they say No which is likely due to my lacking gpa and no art portfolio, I still begin to train towards the field Im pursuing. Has anyone else done this? I can't lose. The graduate school admissions committee for architecture school may say No but I'll still break into the field even if what I end up doing is more construction management or home builder. I was thinking this is probably a good plan for anyone in the same situation with a low GPA who still wants to do X. I just had this epiphany moment where it made sense. It's not so absurd to think that a second undergrad will be useful. Sure I'll be the old guy in the classes but if I'm fascinated by it, who really cares? It's also great that after 24 years of age, there are grants which help out until one graduates, atleast in the USA.
> 
> Is there anyone here who made it through this boring paragraph and more so anyone with 2 undergraduate degrees?


Well if Architecture is what you really want to do then I say go for it. I have 1 and 3/4 bachelor degrees. I have a year left on my BSC Geology but with 3 kids I doubt I will go back and finish it. I know I love geology and I don't need another year to like it anymore than I already do. I have a good job and even if i go back to school I would not leave the job I have. Go for it buddy!


----------



## Dina (Feb 27, 2009)

Actually, yes, I have an undergraduate liberal arts degree and am seriously looking into starting another undergraduate degree. I didn't know that there were grants available for students over the age of 24.


----------



## LeelooDallas (Sep 15, 2009)

Yep. I got BA #1 in Physics and then right after graduation I went to another school and got BA #2 in French and then a MA in French Lit. One day I plan on getting the PhD in Comparative Lit. 

Go for what you want to do. Not everyone knows what they want to be when they grow up when they're 18 and starting college. Grad schools know this and as long as you do well in the what you want to study as an advanced degree, GPA shouldnt make too much of a difference.


----------

